# Jessica Alba – Nacktszene entgegen ihrer Vorsätze



## Mandalorianer (26 Sep. 2010)

*Jessica Alba – Nacktszene entgegen ihrer Vorsätze*​

Spätestens, nachdem ihr neuer Films „Machete“ international angelaufen ist, dürfte Jessica Alba wieder rund um den Globus als Hollywoods heißeste Latina in aller Munde sein. In dem Actionstreifen zieht die 29-Jährige komplett blank und zeigt ihren durchtrainierten Körper, mit dessen Reizen sie seit der Geburt von Töchterchen Honor im Vergleich zu früher ganz schön gegeizt hatte. Das blieb nicht ohne Folgen: Ihr Image als Sexsymbol schien wackelig geworden zu sein .

Jessicas Auftritt im Evakostüm ist vor allem deshalb so Aufsehen erregend, weil die Actrice stets betont hatte, dass sie niemals eine Nacktszene drehen würde. Im Februar hatte sie beispielsweise im Magazin Scarlet gesagt: „Nein, ich werde niemals eine Nacktszene drehen. Ich kann sexy spielen und sexy Kleidung tragen, aber ich werde nicht blank ziehen. Ich komme aus einer streng katholischen Familie und Nacktheit war nicht gern gesehen. Mit sexy Kleidung komme ich klar, aber nicht damit, sie auszuziehen.“



​

„Machete“ startete in diesem Monat in den US-Kinos. Hierzulande muss man sich noch bis zum 18. November gedulden. Ein Standbild von Jessicas Nacktszene gibt es aber schon jetzt zu sehen:


*Also doch kein Double :thumbup:
unsere Jessica :WOW:

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Skyper22 (26 Sep. 2010)

Die Enttäuschung wird bei vielen gross sein, aber leider ist Jessi auch in diesem Film nicht nackt zu sehen. Sie hält also immen noch ihr Wort.
Beim Dreh dieser Szene war sie nicht nackt. Sie hatte noch Unterwäsche an. (Siehe Bild)
Diese wurde dann später am Rechner entfernt.


----------



## syd67 (27 Sep. 2010)

Skyper22 schrieb:


> Die Enttäuschung wird bei vielen gross sein, aber leider ist Jessi auch in diesem Film nicht nackt zu sehen. Sie hält also immen noch ihr Wort.
> Beim Dreh dieser Szene war sie nicht nackt. Sie hatte noch Unterwäsche an. (Siehe Bild)
> Diese wurde dann später am Rechner entfernt.



ja so ist das am rechner machen wir sie alle nackich
glaubt es oder nicht ich kenne sie persoenlich und sie ist wirklich sowas
von katholisch,aber eine sehr liebe persoenlichkeit:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (28 Sep. 2010)

Ist das nicht ein Bodydouble? Seht euch mal die Nase an


----------



## wurstwurst44 (8 Okt. 2010)

tja, leider genau so eine enttäuschung wie der film selbst.


----------



## superriesenechse (8 Okt. 2010)

syd67 schrieb:


> ja so ist das am rechner machen wir sie alle nackich
> glaubt es oder nicht ich kenne sie persoenlich und sie ist wirklich sowas
> von katholisch,aber eine sehr liebe persoenlichkeit:thumbup:



oh mann was für ein kind bist du...

´´Glaubt es oder nicht aber ich habe mit Jessica Alba geschlafen !!!´´

ich lach mich tot


----------



## Rumpelmucke (11 Okt. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein Bodydouble? Seht euch mal die Nase an



Seh ich auch so. Und die Stirn stimmt auch nicht.


----------



## lennyuwe (11 Okt. 2010)




----------

